# What to do??



## CrewCabMax (May 2, 2010)

I just got a new to me boat and trailer. The trailer is galvanised and i was thinking about painting it. Would there be any downfalls in painting it? I'm just not a big fan of the look of the galvanised trailers. It looks dingy and dirty all the time. i've tried to power wash it, but its just cruddy looking. Any ideas would be great! Am i crazy for wanting to paint a galv trailer? If i so paint it, is there any special prep needed? Special primer or paint? Thanks!


----------



## bassboy1 (May 2, 2010)

Paint won't stick to galvanization very well. If you do paint it, you'll need to use an etching primer or the like to get past the galvanization. Doing so will cause the galvanization to no longer be effective against rust, so your relying on the paint alone.


----------



## huntinfool (May 3, 2010)

I would not paint a galvanized trailer. Even with the self etching primer you would still have a hard time getting it all to stick. Your best bet is to sell that trailer and look for something that you could paint.


----------



## BaitCaster (May 3, 2010)

Prime it with galvanized primer. Rustoleum (Tremclad in Canada) makes one. It works fine.


----------



## Froggy (May 4, 2010)

I would not, that is why its galvanized, just my opinion.


----------



## Floatsum (May 4, 2010)

Cold galvanize it.
Comes in a spray can.


----------

